

Show HN: Feedback on my resume website written in Nodejs - miles_matthias
http://hiremiles.com

======
lhnz
Pretty damn good, but I'll still pick at it. ;)

Here's a general CV tip:

* Be concise. Cut down on noise; improve the signal. What will an engineer/recruiter need to see to (a) understand what your skills are, (b) trust you -- indirect: credentials, direct: validate promise via github, (c) take action on this and give you an awesome job.

On the web site design:

* Before scrolling down I know nothing about you. When hitting the site immediately you need something to engage with me. The first screen is mostly vacant of anything helpful.

* Github is mentioned in your introduction yet it is not in the mostly irrelevant list of services that you can be found on. Given that it's very important why not?

* 'Hire Miles' isn't obviously an email link. Perhaps you could put a small email symbol on it? The menu is also not obviously a menu. Read up on 'affordances' and you can improve the user experience with this knowledge. :)

* It would be a nice touch if you slide down (animation) to the anchor links as some other websites do.

* Dark red on tartan? Some of the typography is a bit off.

* Might be nice to link to the github for the website from the website or mention that it's written in node.js. Maybe only interesting for geeks but I get the feeling that this will be your market since other recruiters just expect normal resumes. :)

~~~
miles_matthias
Thanks! I made your feedback an issue on the github repo and will repost when
I have an update for more feedback.

I've had lots of people ask for an intro of some sort to greet the visitor -
that's definitely my top priority.

I'm also reconsidering the layout - I've gotten some feedback about the amount
of scrolling.

Thanks!

------
natural_order
One minor idea (not really an issue):

\- A small summation at the top perhaps? The website is lengthy, so perhaps
adding something to hook people in quickly would be good. Even "After he blah-
blahed at blah-blah Miles decided he needed to blah-blah. He could work for
you!"

Although I'm sure you could think of something better. :)

~~~
miles_matthias
Ha thanks :) Yea adding an intro is one of the outstanding issues on github
right now. Thanks for checking it out!

------
miles_matthias
You can follow the progress or add an issue on the repo:

<https://github.com/milesmatthias/hiremiles.com>

I appreciate any advice/feedback! Thanks!

------
Numeccalab
Good design.

~~~
miles_matthias
Thanks and welcome to HN :)

